# Slide ED Rahmen ab Werk verzogen - kein Ersatz



## ofi (21. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
aufgrund eines aktuellen Problems mit der H&S Werkstatt möchte ich hier nachfragen ob ich der einzige Betroffene bin. Ich hab wegen eines gebrochenen Slide Ed Rahmens einen Austauschrahmen bekommen. Dieser war leider von vornherein verzogen.




Wie man auf dem Foto erkennt sitzt der Reifen nicht mittig und schleift in z.B. schnellen Anliegerkurven an der linken Strebe.
Leider behauptet die Werkstatt dies wäre durch einen Unfall passiert obwohl ich den Fehler damals sofort reklamiert habe 
Schaut das bei noch jemanden so aus?
Gibt es Gutachter die feststellen können ob der Rahmen falsch geschweißt wurde oder durch einen Unfall beschädigt wurde?

Und ja, das Laufrad ist mittig zentriert (sitzt in anderen Rahmen mittig/ ein anderes Laufrad sitzt im ED Rahmen ebenfalls zu weit links)


----------



## filiale (21. Mai 2013)

Wenn Du nachweislich VOR dem Einbau reklamiert hast, ist ein Umtausch kein Problem.  Wenn es ein Unfall wäre, dann müßten Spuren zu finden sein. Sind sie es ?

Ich bin mir nicht sicher: In den ersten 6 Monaten muß der Händler nachweisen dass der Mangel nicht schon von Anfang an da war...das solltest Du aber nochmal abklären.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ofi (21. Mai 2013)

Der Rahmen wurde in der Werkstatt getauscht. Ich habe aber in der ersten Woche nachdem ich das Rad zurück hatte den Rahmen reklamiert, musste den Fehler ja selbst erstmal bemerken(auf gerader Strecke fällt das nicht auf).


----------



## tane (21. Mai 2013)

...hab leider unlängst auch bei einer slide ed reklamation (anbauteil, nicht rahmen) die erfahrung machen müssen, daß das rad super, die reklamationsabwicklung aber inakzeptabel ist.
deren hauptprinzip scheint zu sein:
"...den leuten ist das doch nicht den umstand wert zu gericht zu gehen!"

...& sie haben leider recht damit!
p.s.: ist sowieso eine fehlkonstruktion: diese reifenfreiheit - das ist ein ENDURO, ja?


----------



## friendo (21. Mai 2013)

Hm. Ist mir davor nie aufgefallen, aber bei meinem Slide sieht's mindestens genau so schlimm aus.
Weder Stütze noch Unfälle damit gehabt. Ist ein 2011er ED.

http://imageshack.us/f/838/fotoyvg.jpg/


----------



## tane (21. Mai 2013)

wenn die das wirklich nicht ersetzen wollen & neue sitzstreben zu teuer sind wäre ich versucht das hi-rad ein bißl nach rechts zu zentrieren (ich weiß, da stehen die speichen eh schon steiler...)


----------



## ofi (21. Mai 2013)

friendo schrieb:


> Hm. Ist mir davor nie aufgefallen, aber bei meinem Slide sieht's mindestens genau so schlimm aus.
> Weder Stütze noch Unfälle damit gehabt. Ist ein 2011er ED.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/f/838/fotoyvg.jpg/



Das schaut ja ziemlich identisch aus. 
Ich hab den Mitarbeiter in der Werkstatt gebeten mir doch mal zu erklären wie es zu so einem Schaden kommen soll. Antwort war: "_Och, da brauchste ja nur mal kurz wo hängen bleiben..._"
Ja klar 

Bei nem 2013'er im Ladenlokal hab ich zudem den gleichen Fehler gesehen.



> wenn die das wirklich nicht ersetzen wollen & neue sitzstreben zu teuer sind wäre ich versucht das hi-rad ein bißl nach rechts zu zentrieren (ich weiß, da stehen die speichen eh schon steiler...)



Mit dem zentrieren hab ich versucht, klappt nicht. 
Leider haben sie keine Streben oder Hinterbauten mehr auf Lager, auch keine kompletten Rahmen aus der Serie 
Ich denke weil sie jetzt einen komplett neuen Rahmen raus tun müssten stellen sie sich so quer. Versteh aber auch nicht, wieso solche Teile nicht für diese Fälle auf Vorrat produziert werden. Bei den Kettenstreben wars ja schon das gleiche


----------



## friendo (21. Mai 2013)

Es ist zu sehen, dass der Reifen schon eine Stelle der Beschichtung bis aufs Alu durchgescheuert hat. 
Kommt also wohl öfters mal in Kontakt mit der Strebe. Echt dumm, dass ich nie drauf geachtet habe.
http://imageshack.us/f/69/foto2zr.jpg

Also wenn das Problem selbst bei den aktuellen Modellen vorkommt die noch nie gefahren wurden, 
sollte es zumindest in deinem Fall als Beweis ausreichen. Hast es ja praktisch sofort reklamiert.
Bei mir nach fast 2 Jahren, wird wohl nichts mehr zu machen sein.


----------



## tane (21. Mai 2013)

"da brauchste ja nur mal kurz wo hängen bleiben"
das is ein ENDURO!!!


----------



## filiale (21. Mai 2013)

Das schaut bei jedem Slidefahrer so aus. Bei mir ist es auch komplett verkratzt. Hatte erst den NN 2.25 und bin jetzt auf RR 2.1. Auch da, wenn Du nen ordentlichen Schlammklumpen mitnimmst, schleift es sich ab. Ist und bleibt ne Fehlkonstruktion.


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (21. Mai 2013)

Habe natürlich auch gleich geschaut ... aber bei den 2013ner ist da doch ne ganze Ecke mehr Platz (und gerade sieht es auch aus).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ofi (21. Mai 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Das schaut bei jedem Slidefahrer so aus. Bei mir ist es auch komplett verkratzt. Hatte erst den NN 2.25 und bin jetzt auf RR 2.1. Auch da, wenn Du nen ordentlichen Schlammklumpen mitnimmst, schleift es sich ab. Ist und bleibt ne Fehlkonstruktion.



So...




...schaut das nicht bei jedem Slide aus. Auf der linken Seite ist sogar die Schweißnaht schon fast glatt...






.... rechts ist nichts.Die übrigen Striemen hat wohl jedes Slide.
Die Optik ist auch wurscht aber das "Rubbeln" im Anlieger stört wirklich und eine breitere Felge bzw einen breiteren Reifen fahren geht auf keinen Fall.


----------



## filiale (21. Mai 2013)

Die Brücke sieht bei jedem so aus, keine Frage. Die abgeschliefene Schweißnaht ist ein Problem. Die ist bei allen anderen auch angekratzt, aber sicherlich nicht so weit "runtergefeilt". Ich habe genau deshalb auf 2.1 gewechselt um das zu verhindern. Eigentlich ein Unding.


----------



## Qabbo (21. Mai 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-yF0tWDFt4"]TV Total Das sieht aus wie hingekackt und hingesch - YouTube[/nomedia]

Spaß bei Seite, aber ein Bekannter von mir hatte auch viel Stress mit denen.
Aus dem Grunde habe ich mich vor kurzem gegen ein Radon entschieden. Teurer ist zwar nicht immer besser aber in diesem Falle schon!
Radon hat halt eben eine eigene Philosophie in dem sie Kunden mit der supertollen Ausstattung ködern. Die Rahmen sind meiner Meinung nach der letzte Sch... und höchstens 10-50 wert. Der beste Beweis dafür ist, dass sie nicht wie bei anderen Herstellern einzeln verkauft werden. Über den Service wollen wir lieber nicht diskutieren, sonst wird alles gelöscht!!!


----------



## ofi (21. Mai 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Die Brücke sieht bei jedem so aus, keine Frage. Die abgeschliefene Schweißnaht ist ein Problem. Die ist bei allen anderen auch angekratzt, aber sicherlich nicht so weit "runtergefeilt". Ich habe genau deshalb auf 2.1 gewechselt um das zu verhindern. Eigentlich ein Unding.



Beim ED kein Unding sondern UNMÖGLICH!!


----------



## ur-anus (21. Mai 2013)

hab mein 2012er slide ed 160 gerade angeschaut... HR sitzt auch zu weit links... bei mir rubbelt nix, fahr aber auch ne 27mm felge und nen 2,35 minion. 
kann das eigentlich irgendwann zum bruch der schwinge führen wegen einseitiger belastung o.ä.?
 @Qabbo: ich hab meinen Rahmen einzeln gekauft... und sooo schlecht sind sie nun auch nicht


----------



## peatek (21. Mai 2013)

Versucht doch mal die Nummer 476 mit der Buchstabenfolge BGB, das sollte für einige interessant sein.
Frage: 
Wie viel Zeit verging zwischen Kauf und dem Finden des Mangels?
Wie viel Zeit verging zwischen dem Rahmentausch und dem Finden des Mangels?

Schreibt H und S einen netten Brief und setzt denen eine angemessene Frist zur Beseitigung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MK_79 (22. Mai 2013)

Schwache Aktion von Radon, schade das sie so reagieren. Vor allem, wenn das bei mehreren Personen der Fall ist. 
Das sowas bei Bodo Probst vorkommt, verwundert mich auch. 

Sie machen doch auch Test auf dem Prüfstand, daher ist die Aussage des Mitarbeiters recht eigenartig, um nicht zu sagen dilettantisch -> siehe weiter oben.

Ähnliche Ignoranz kann einem aber auch bei einem Händler passieren.

Wieder eine Marke von der Liste gestrichen.

Viel Erfolg den betroffenen!


----------



## Asphaltfahrer (22. Mai 2013)

Hallo,


bei meinem Silide 2012 AM schleift auch der Reifen am Rahmen und die Beschichtung ist komplett weg. 
Nach dem Wechsel auf Fat Albert 2,40 war es so schlimm, dass eine kleine Vertiefung im Alu zu spüren ist, aso das Profil hat sich eingeschliffen... ich habe das Laufrad dann für den Rahmen zentriert, war aber bisher der Meinung, dass es an dem Laufrad liegt und nicht am Rahmen..... 

Habe mir letzt Woche einen Satz schöne Laufräder (breite Felgen) bestellt, aber wenn ich das hier so lesen, dann muss ich ja befürchten, dass ich die dann garnicht verwenden kann.... 

Das wäre natürlich extrem schlecht.....hoffe mal es wird nicht so sein...


Grüße


----------



## ofi (22. Mai 2013)

@MK_79

Ich glaub Herrn Probst kann man da keinen Vorwurf machen, eher dem Hersteller Pending/Cube und der Werkstatt. 
Mit Herrn Probst hab ich damals wegen dem Kettenstrebenproblem telefoniert und auch mal kurz aufm Parkplatz bei H&S gesprochen, der is super. Vielleicht kann man über ihn ja etwas erreichen.

 @Asphaltfahrer

berichte mal wie das mit dem neuen LRS funktioniert und mach doch mal Fotos. Glaube es sind jetzt schon genug Leute mit dem gleichen Problem dass H&S das nicht so einfach ignorieren kann.
Ich überleg ernsthaft einer befreundeten Anwältin mal die gesammte Kommunikation && Fotos zukommen zu lassen, hab zum Glück alles aufgehoben. Mal sehen was die sagt. Nen KFZ-Gutachter hab ich auch im Freundeskreis, der kann sicher auch feststellen ob sich ein Rahmen ohne einen Einschlagsschaden so verziehen kann...

Vor allem bin ich stinksauer dass ich insgesamt 4 mal nach Bonn gefahren bin deswegen. . 
Zuerst funktionierten Email & Telefon 2 Wochen lang nicht und dann wurde von "_klar, alles kein Problem, das reklamieren wir_" zu "_es wurden zu dicke Reifen montiert, der Rahmen verzieht sich ohne Fremdeinwirkung nicht blabla_" gesprungen. 
Das schärfste war, erst wollten sie Fotos haben - die hab ich auch geschickt. Dann hieß es sie müßten das Rad zum Hersteller schicken zum vermessen. Daraufhin hab ich das Rad demontiert, nach Bonn gebracht und dachte es würde wie angekündigt zu Pending/Cube(dem Hersteller) geschickt. Als ich es dann wieder abholte hatten sie lediglich Fotos gemacht und an Cube geschickt. Glaub nicht dass die nur anhand der Fotos feststellen können ob der Rahmen falsch geschweißt wurde oder durch einen Unfall verzogen ist.


----------



## MK_79 (22. Mai 2013)

Bodo Probst ist ein guter Mann, habe auch mal mit ihm gesprochen. Mein Kommentar sollte nicht negativ ihm gegenüber sein. 
Blöde Sache jedenfalls.


----------



## QE2 (23. Mai 2013)

Qabbo schrieb:


> TV Total Das sieht aus wie hingekackt und hingesch - YouTube
> 
> Spaß bei Seite, aber ein Bekannter von mir hatte auch viel Stress mit denen.
> Aus dem Grunde habe ich mich vor kurzem gegen ein Radon entschieden. Teurer ist zwar nicht immer besser aber in diesem Falle schon!
> Radon hat halt eben eine eigene Philosophie in dem sie Kunden mit der supertollen Ausstattung ködern. Die Rahmen sind meiner Meinung nach der letzte Sch... und höchstens 10-50 wert. Der beste Beweis dafür ist, dass sie nicht wie bei anderen Herstellern einzeln verkauft werden. Über den Service wollen wir lieber nicht diskutieren, sonst wird alles gelöscht!!!



Hier wird ein Problem sachlich diskutiert.
Wenn man deine ganzen blöden Kommentare und deine ganze blöde Hetzerei hier der letzten Mails ansieht stellt sich die eigentlich die Frage: 
Was verschwendest du deine anscheinend unausgelasteten Energien hier?
Du findest die Rahmen Sche..die Marke Sche...das Marketing Sch...also Tschüss.


----------



## QE2 (23. Mai 2013)

ofi schrieb:


> So...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gib den Rahmen doch einfach zurück und kauf dir/tausch den Slide 150 Rahmen, dann hast du das E1/E2.


----------



## Asphaltfahrer (23. Mai 2013)

Also was ich bisher berichten kann ist, dass mir das Schleifen bei starken Anstiegen (Starker Wiegetritt) auch schon mit den Nobby Nic (Reifen waren montiert bei Kauf) aufgefallen ist. Sicherlich ist das auch beim Springen / Landen oder starken Kurven aufgetreten, da habe ich es aber nicht so deutlich gespürt.

Als ich dann auf Fat Albert 2,4 gewechselt habe, wurde es so schlimm, dass ich etwas tun musste. Also habe ich das Laufrad im Rahmen (Kabelbinder an den Streben) mal eben schnell selbst zentriert und natürlich schön mittig ausgerichtet.

Da ich nach einer OP sowieso ein paar Tage Pause machen musste, habe ich die Laufräder zum Zentrieren gegeben, da ein Profi da einfach bessere Arbeit leistet als "ich mal eben".
Danach war es aber richtig schlimm, dass Laufrad war an der einen Seite fast in Kontakt mit dem Rahmen (weniger Millimeter Luft)...da ich keine Lust hatte die Laufräder und das Rad nochmal zu dem Händler zu bringen, habe ich das Laufrad wieder mittig gezogen und fertig.

Nun war ich eben bisher der Meinung es kommt durch das Laufrad, und nicht durch den Rahmen....oder was war die Hoffnung, dass das so ist.

Die neuen Laufräder sind bestellt, aber die bekomme ich frühestens in drei Wochen....

Wenn das Problem bei mehreren Kunden aufgetreten ist, und scheinbar auch bei unterschiedlichen Rahmen (evtl. immer der gleiche "Hinterbau"), dann arbeitet Radon mit Hochdruck daran seine Kunden zu vergraulen und seinen Ruf nachhaltig zu beschädigen, ob das so ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Ich bin eigentlich mit Radon zufrieden* und würde dort auch das / die nächsten Bikes kaufen, aber wenn an der Geschichte was dran ist, dann kauf ich da kein Rad mehr und negatives berichtet man ja immer weiter um andere davor zu schützen.

Es wäre doch ein leichtes die Rahmen, oder nur den Hinterbau bei den betroffenen Rädern zu tauschen...die paar Euro's tun Radon sicher nicht weh, verbessern aber den Ruf deutlich, so günstig und wirksam kann man sonst keine Werbung machen...

M.E. wäre auch ein Tausch gegen Zahlung einer "anteiligen Abnutzungsgebühr" auch ok - ich meine, klar der Mangel lag schon vor, aber dennoch bin ich ein Jahr mit dem Hobel gefahren, der sieht nicht wie neu aus - wenn jetzt Radon den Rahmen für 200 gegen einen neuen Tauscht, wäre das m.E. fair.


Grüße


* und das obwohl ich anfangs das falsche Rad bekommen habe, bzw. mit falscher Gabel.... der Tausch war auch alles andere als einfach.... 

Grüße


----------



## QE2 (23. Mai 2013)

Asphaltfahrer schrieb:


> Also was ich bisher berichten kann ist, dass mir das Schleifen bei starken Anstiegen (Starker Wiegetritt) auch schon mit den Nobby Nic (Reifen waren montiert bei Kauf) aufgefallen ist. Sicherlich ist das auch beim Springen / Landen oder starken Kurven aufgetreten, da habe ich es aber nicht so deutlich gespürt.
> 
> Als ich dann auf Fat Albert 2,4 gewechselt habe, wurde es so schlimm, dass ich etwas tun musste. Also habe ich das Laufrad im Rahmen (Kabelbinder an den Streben) mal eben schnell selbst zentriert und natürlich schön mittig ausgerichtet.
> 
> ...



Wenn der Nobby Nic funktioniert hat und der Fat Albert schleift, liegt es am Reifen. Man sollte erst mal feststellen welche Reifen der Hersteller freigibt. Ich meine früher gab es die Debatte, dass nur 2.3 freigegeben ist.
Das Hinterrad aus der Mitte rauszentrieren, um einen zu breiten Reifen zu fahren sehe ich nicht als Lösung. 
Wie alt ist überhaupt der Ersatzrahmen, der nach dem Unfall ersetzt wurde? Das ED ist doch schon 5 Jahre alt, so weit ich mich erinnere.


----------



## Asphaltfahrer (23. Mai 2013)

QE2 schrieb:


> Wenn der Nobby Nic funktioniert hat und der Fat Albert schleift, liegt es am Reifen. Man sollte erst mal feststellen welche Reifen der Hersteller freigibt. Ich meine früher gab es die Debatte, dass nur 2.3 freigegeben ist.
> Das Hinterrad aus der Mitte rauszentrieren, um einen zu breiten Reifen zu fahren sehe ich nicht als Lösung.
> Wie alt ist überhaupt der Ersatzrahmen, der nach dem Unfall ersetzt wurde? Das ED ist doch schon 5 Jahre alt, so weit ich mich erinnere.




Wenn Du den Beitrag richtig gelesen hättest, wäre Dir nicht entgangen, dass auch der Nobby Nic bereits geschliffen hat..... und die Tatsache, dass ein Reifen / ein Laufrad nicht mittig im Rahmen sitzt ist von der Reifenbreite unabhängig.....von daher sind Deine Aussagen unzutreffend 



Grüße


----------



## Asphaltfahrer (23. Mai 2013)

Hier ein Foto:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## QE2 (23. Mai 2013)

Asphaltfahrer schrieb:


> Wenn Du den Beitrag richtig gelesen hättest, wäre Dir nicht entgangen, dass auch der Nobby Nic bereits geschliffen hat..... und die Tatsache, dass ein Reifen / ein Laufrad nicht mittig im Rahmen sitzt ist von der Reifenbreite unabhängig.....von daher sind Deine Aussagen unzutreffend
> 
> 
> 
> Grüße



Ich habe lediglich behauptet, was auch gänzlich richtig ist, dass es keine Lösung ist ein Laufrad aus der Mitte zu zentrieren. 

Den Sinn einen fetten Fat Albert zu montieren, wenn der Nobby Nic schon leicht schleift, der bleibt allerdings verborgen....
Abgesehen davon war doch auf den Slides AM Mavics mit einer 19er  Maulbreite, d.h. es waren maximal 2.3 zulässig.
Es handelt sich doch scheinbar um technische Freigaben und nicht um Empfehlungen........


----------



## Asphaltfahrer (23. Mai 2013)

klar ist es ein Lösung das Laufrad zum Rahmen zu zentrieren....da schleift nichts mehr    ...die feine Englische ist es nicht, aber das Problem ist weg....


Naja, der Nobby Nic war einfach nicht dem Zweck entsprechend und ich war ja der Hoffnung / in dem Glauben, dass es an dem Laufrad liegt (hoffe ich ja noch immer)....

..und wenn nicht, muss ich mir wohl einen neuen Rahmen kaufen....


Grüße


----------



## Hangtime (23. Mai 2013)

ich frag mich ob das ganze nicht ein "Radon-Problem" ist hier mal ein Bild von meinem team 6 2012:


----------



## Asphaltfahrer (23. Mai 2013)

Was man wohl sagen kann ist, dass die Toleranzen bei den Rahmen recht groß sind.
Mir ist aufgefallen, dass wenn ich das Laufrad zu der schmalen Brücke oben ausrichte, der Reifen unten an den Kettenstreben auf der jeweils gegenüberliegenden Seite sehr nahe ran kommt....

Naja, ist halt kein 2.000 Rahmen...


Grüße


----------



## Hangtime (23. Mai 2013)

jau. Mich würde mal interessieren ob es bei canyon genau so ist.....


----------



## Asphaltfahrer (23. Mai 2013)

War grad am Rad...und habe jetzt mal vorne geschaut...  da ist das Rad auch nicht mittig in der Gabel 

...alles egal...fährt geil 

Mal gucken wie das mit den neuen Laufrädern wird.


Grüße


----------



## Tomak (23. Mai 2013)

......so lange die Möhre gerade aus fährt.....

Es gibt wohl immer solche Toleranzen und davon sind teure Hersteller, wie z.B. Liteville auch nicht verschont. 

Da muss man schon zu Nicolai greifen. 

Räder rahmenmittig zu zentrieren halte ich für absolut gängig. So habe ich in unserem ollen Centurion einen Fat Albert hinten untergebracht. Des weiteren habe ich die überdinmensionierte Schweißraube angefeilt und schon gings perfekt.  

!!! Achtung, liebe Kinder - bitte zu Hause nicht nachmachen !!! 

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## Asphaltfahrer (23. Mai 2013)

Joa sehe ich auch so....mal gucken wie das mit den neuen Laufrädern wird, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.

Aber komisch ist es schon, dass auch vorne in der Gabel das Rad nicht mittig sitzt...




Grüße


----------



## Tomak (23. Mai 2013)

Hast du am Reifenprofil oder direkt an der Felge gemessen ?

Ist die Felge mit einer Lehre auf Mittigkeit geprüft ?

Du merkst, hier ist Luft für Abweichung im Thema 

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltfahrer (23. Mai 2013)

Ich habe garnicht gemessen, weil mir das eigentlich egal ist, solange ich Spaß beim Fahren habe 

Aber wenn ich meinen Augen trauen darf ist das Rad nicht mittig und wenn ich den Abstand "teste" in dem ich meine Finger da reinschieb, dan spüre ich deutlich den Unterschied zwischen links und rechts... am Reifen wie auch an der Felge

Grüße - der der auch Spaß hat mit außermittigen Laufrädern


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (24. Mai 2013)

Bei mir hat es der Tausch zu einem neuen Schaltauge verschlechtert. Zuvor war ich sauber mittig, aber jetzt ca. 2mm links. Leider ist das Alte nicht mehr richtbar. So what? Fährt, macht Spaß.


----------



## minne71 (24. Mai 2013)

Hallo, 
ich hatte auch mal ein Problem mit denen. Erst nachdem ich meinen Anwalt eingeschaltet hatte ließ sich das Problem dann lösen und sie wurden verhandlungsbereit. Leider muss man halt immer erst die Keule schwingen, bevor was passiert.


----------



## ms303 (24. Mai 2013)

Hangtime schrieb:


> jau. Mich würde mal interessieren ob es bei canyon genau so ist.....


 
Beim 2012er AM 7.0 ist das nicht der Fall.

Zumindest bei meinem...


----------



## Dice8 (24. Mai 2013)

Hangtime schrieb:


> jau. Mich würde mal interessieren ob es bei canyon genau so ist.....



Beim aktuellen Nerve AL+ ist es nicht so. Ich habe die Conti MK II in 2.4 drauf und an den seiten ist noch viel Platz! Ich kann nachher gerne mal ein Foto hochladen!


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (24. Mai 2013)

ms303 schrieb:


> Beim 2012er AM 7.0 ist das nicht der Fall.
> 
> Zumindest bei meinem...



Auch das Slide 150 (9.0) 2013 hat noch mächtig Platz zur Verfügung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (24. Mai 2013)

Ich denke die 2011/2012 haben das Problem. Bei 2013 wurde das Problem erkannt und nachgebessert.


----------



## Asphaltfahrer (24. Mai 2013)

Inwiefern ist denn der 2013 Rahmen mit dem 2012 kompatibel, alsi alle Anbauteile etc.

Der Umwerfer geht ja schonmal nicht, wie sieht es mit Gabel, Laufrädern etc. aus?

Grüße


----------



## Normansbike (24. Mai 2013)

Hatte ein slide, hatte, ja! Gleiches Problem, also weg damit. Geht gar nicht! Reklamation zweck los. Jetzt ein Liteville, ja teuer aber Top verarbeitet. Hingegen mein zr Race ist alles ok, nachdem ich es ersteinmal richtig eingestellt und alle Schrauben befestigt habe.


----------



## Asphaltfahrer (24. Mai 2013)

Ja also jetzt mal auf dem Teppich bleiben, es kauft ja auch keiner nene Renault Megane und beschwert sich dann, dass die Türverkleidung im Vergleich zum 7er BMW mehr klappert....also der Vergleich hinkt ja schon ein wenig, nicht wie ein Einbeiniger, aber schon deutlich 

Also ich sach ma so.... mir macht das Bike gerade wegen dem Preis / Leistungsverhältnis Spass, wenn ich den Rahmen mal schrotte (ist ja schon fast passiert), dann kommt eben ein neuer her.
Das passiert eben beim Fahren, aber bei einem Rahmen für 1.500 wäre das schon schmerzhafter....

Und auch wenn die Räder nicht mittig sind - Spaß macht's dennoch 

Grüße


----------



## tane (25. Mai 2013)

...& es wär natürlich selbstverständlich ok, wenn beim megane das fahrwerk ab werk verzogen wär & ein reifen schleift!


----------



## Asphaltfahrer (25. Mai 2013)

....ja und jetzt holt bitte jeder seine Goldwaage aus der Tasche und schiebt sie sich in den.... also legt sie in die Schublade 


Grüße...

...von einem der die Unterschiede in der Qualität, mit Bezug zum dem Preis eines Produktes, offensichtlich anders bewertet


----------



## Hangtime (25. Mai 2013)

Naja also mal ganz ehrlich: Mir persÃ¶nliche ist es echt sche.... egal ob das Rad nur 100%ig grade im Rahmen sitzt oder nicht. Solange die Flucht stimmt ist alles okay. Aber da muss definitiv mehr Platz zwischen Rahmen und Reifen sein. Das hat Ã¼berhaupt nix mit QualitÃ¤t zu tun (Als ob bei Specialized Ingenieure dafÃ¼r eingesetzt werden um zwischen Rahmen und Rad mehr âFreiraumâ zu schaffen). Hab unten im Keller noch so nen Fischer Damenrad stehen. Das hat nur nen Bruchteil von meinem Team gekostet und da sind locker rechts und links vom Reifen jeweils 4-5 cm. Das ist auch vom Produktionsaufwand nix besonderes da mal nen bisschen mehr Platz zu schaffen....


----------



## endhirn (25. Mai 2013)

Also ich muss erst mal schauen wie es an meinem Slide aussieht, aber ich bin der Meinung, dass das mehr als ein kosmetischer Makel ist. Wenn ich mir das Foto aus dem ersten Post nochmal zu Gemüte führe, dann sieht es doch so aus als ob die Belastung auf einer Seite größer ist. Zudem laufen doch beide Räder nicht in einer Spur. Preis hin oder her, aber ich finde sowas darf mit heutigem Stand der Technik nicht passieren. Ich finde es auch nicht gut, dass sich noch niemand von Radon hier geäußert hat. Da kommt in mir der Verdacht auf, dass es sich echt um einen Fehler handeln könnte, der öfter vorkommt und dessen Behebung für Radon recht teuer wäre ;-)


----------



## QE2 (25. Mai 2013)

endhirn schrieb:


> Also ich muss erst mal schauen wie es an meinem Slide aussieht, aber ich bin der Meinung, dass das mehr als ein kosmetischer Makel ist. Wenn ich mir das Foto aus dem ersten Post nochmal zu Gemüte führe, dann sieht es doch so aus als ob die Belastung auf einer Seite größer ist. Zudem laufen doch beide Räder nicht in einer Spur. Preis hin oder her, aber ich finde sowas darf mit heutigem Stand der Technik nicht passieren. Ich finde es auch nicht gut, dass sich noch niemand von Radon hier geäußert hat. Da kommt in mir der Verdacht auf, dass es sich echt um einen Fehler handeln könnte, der öfter vorkommt und dessen Behebung für Radon recht teuer wäre ;-)



Na bei den Kommentaren hier mal wieder von einigen "Usern", wird sich wahrscheinlich keiner äussern. Nebenbei habe ich gelesen, dass Bodo Probst heute Geburtstag feiert. Herzlichen Glückwunsch.


----------



## friendo (25. Mai 2013)

QE2 schrieb:


> Na bei den Kommentaren hier mal wieder von einigen "Usern", wird sich wahrscheinlich keiner äussern. Nebenbei habe ich gelesen, dass Bodo Probst heute Geburtstag feiert. Herzlichen Glückwunsch.



Naja, für die tollen Kommentare einiger User, die wohl selbst nicht mal davon betroffen sind, (oder vllt.
nicht mal ein Slide besitzen?) kann niemand was. Ein Statement von Radon wäre nicht verkehrt.
Das Problem scheint auch nicht soo riesig zu sein, sonst würden sich mehr Leute melden.
Aber klar ist, dass der Mangel von Anfang an da war. Wär's durch 'nen Schlag verursacht worden,
sollte man es zumindest auch optisch am Rahmen erkennen können bzw. durch eine schleifende 
Bremse ö.Ä.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tane (25. Mai 2013)

also wenn ich mich ärgere, daß ich bei meinem slide ed '12 vom fa 2,4 mit dem seitenschneider von den seitenstoppeln was wegzwicken muß, damit sie nicht am rahmen reiben ("enduro", gelt!!!!) ist das imho schon nicht die "goldwaage", & ich wünsch dem "goldwaagenzitierer" lebenslang am rahmen aussermittig schleifende reifen!
daß qualität/features/ausstattung/was-weiß-ich dem preis direkt proportional sind ist nicht bestreitbar, völlig logisch & niemand erwartet was anderes, allerdings gibt es MINDESTANFORDERUNGEN, die JEDES rad, auch ein baumarktrad um 150.- zu erfüllen hat, & dazu gehört jedenfalls soviel "laufradmittigkeit", daß ein, dem geplanten/beworbenen einsatzzweck entsprechender reifen nicht EINseitig (!!) am rahmen schleift.
wenn ich bei meinem slide um 2800 einen einseitig schleifenden reifden akzeptieren müßte ("goldwaage"!!), dann muß ich als "150-baumarktrad" dann wohl einen sack voll metallschrott hinnehmen, oder was?
(also kuriose meinungen von offensichtlich nichtbetroffenen ...)


----------



## friendo (25. Mai 2013)

tane schrieb:


> ...



Bist du denn betroffen von dem Schleifen? Poste mal ein Bild.


----------



## tane (25. Mai 2013)

friendo schrieb:


> Bist du denn betroffen von dem Schleifen? Poste mal ein Bild.



"daß ich bei meinem slide ed '12 vom fa 2,4 mit dem seitenschneider von den seitenstoppeln was wegzwicken muß, damit sie nicht am rahmen reiben"

aber immerhin: einseitig ist es nicht ...(das h&s sich mit der reklamationsbehandlung von laufradschäden ausgezeichnet hat ist eine andere geschichte...rad 6-SECHS-monate nicht fahrbereit)
die sache mit dem verzogenen hinterbau & meine laufradreklamationsgeschichte lassen mich auf die einstellung h&s' zur reklamationsabwicklung schließen:
"bei (sagen wir mal)1% reklamationen unter gewährleistung fahren wir am besten & billigsten, wenn wir nix machen & auf den kunden pfeifen. nur wenn er zum anwalt geht machen wir was, tun dann doch nur wenige!"
solange einem klar ist, daß bei radon die gewährleistung von deren einstellung her mit der auslieferung endet hat man ein superrad!
details vlt. wenn mein schlimmster ärger verflogen ist in einem eigenen thread.
(& nein, hier ist kein eisdielenfahrquerulant, sondern ein 10000kmpa fahrer)


----------



## friendo (25. Mai 2013)

tane schrieb:


> "daß ich bei meinem slide ed '12 vom fa 2,4 mit dem seitenschneider von den seitenstoppeln was wegzwicken muß, damit sie nicht am rahmen reiben"




Den Satz hab ich auch davor schon gelesen. 

Nur wär's mit einem Bild viel einfacher zu dokumentieren und zu belegen.


----------



## tane (25. Mai 2013)

friendo schrieb:


> Den Satz hab ich auch davor schon gelesen.
> 
> Nur wär's mit einem Bild viel einfacher zu dokumentieren und zu belegen.



heut steh ich nicht mehr auf & geh in den keller, erstmal ein anderes slide ed (bei meinem siehz - fa 2, 4, am bild hier ist mm = bißl schmäler - schlechter aus)


----------



## tane (26. Mai 2013)

friendo schrieb:


> Den Satz hab ich auch davor schon gelesen.
> 
> Nur wär's mit einem Bild viel einfacher zu dokumentieren und zu belegen.



bitteschön, von heute! (der fa ist schon ganz schön abgefahren, neu ist es knapper, ohne abgezwickte ecken reibts (beidseitig, halleluja! verzogen isses net!)


----------



## endhirn (27. Mai 2013)

QE2 schrieb:


> Na bei den Kommentaren hier mal wieder von einigen "Usern", wird sich wahrscheinlich keiner äussern. Nebenbei habe ich gelesen, dass Bodo Probst heute Geburtstag feiert. Herzlichen Glückwunsch.



Gerade wegen solchen Kommentaren würde ich die Chance nutzen mich hier zu äußern. Es besteht nämlich durchaus die Möglichkeit solchen Usern den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen. 
Ich erwarte hier keine Äußerung wie beispielsweise "Okay, hier liegt eindeutig ein Fehler am Rahmen vor.", sondern es würde ja reichen hier zu kommunizieren, dass man sich der Sache annimmt - egal was dann am Ende raus kommt. 
So ein Herstellerunterforum ist eben auch eine Form des Social Media Marketings und der korrekte Umgang mit ( nicht immer höflicher) Kritik ist da auch ein wichtiger Faktor zum Erfolg.


----------



## friendo (27. Mai 2013)

endhirn schrieb:


> Gerade wegen solchen Kommentaren würde ich die Chance nutzen mich hier zu äußern. Es besteht nämlich durchaus die Möglichkeit solchen Usern den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen.
> Ich erwarte hier keine Äußerung wie beispielsweise "Okay, hier liegt eindeutig ein Fehler am Rahmen vor.", sondern es würde ja reichen hier zu kommunizieren, dass man sich der Sache annimmt - egal was dann am Ende raus kommt.
> So ein Herstellerunterforum ist eben auch eine Form des Social Media Marketings und der korrekte Umgang mit ( nicht immer höflicher) Kritik ist da auch ein wichtiger Faktor zum Erfolg.




Was heisst denn für dich, "der Sache annimmt"? Ich sehe da nur zwei Möglichkeiten:
Entweder man streitet die Sache wie im Fall des TEs ab und die Betroffenen sind dann richtig sauer.
Dadurch hat auch niemand was gewonnen.
Oder man gibt zu, dass das Problem bekannt ist, was allerdings dazu führt, dass die Leute Nachbesserung 
verlangen. Dürfte sich als schwierig gestalten, da wohl nur ältere Modelle betroffen sind.

Also wird wahrscheinlich weiterhin der Kopf in den Sand gesteckt.


----------



## endhirn (27. Mai 2013)

friendo schrieb:


> Was heisst denn für dich, "der Sache annimmt"? Ich sehe da nur zwei Möglichkeiten:
> Entweder man streitet die Sache wie im Fall des TEs ab und die Betroffenen sind dann richtig sauer.
> Dadurch hat auch niemand was gewonnen.
> Oder man gibt zu, dass das Problem bekannt ist, was allerdings dazu führt, dass die Leute Nachbesserung
> ...



Klar kann man alles abstreiten, aber doch unnötig. Falls sich nur paar Kunden melden (wie viele haben denn hier geschrieben, dass ihr Rahmen verzogen ist und wie viele fahren hier ein Slide ED? ) tauscht man die paar Rahmen eben aus.
Falls sich 30% - 40% der Kunden meldet, dann kann man die Sache eh nicht lange abstreiten.

Im Gegenteil wird es peinlich wenn hier beispielsweise der Threadstarter rechtlich gegen den Verkäufer vor geht, den Rechtsstreit gewinnt und hier dann auch noch alles postet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markdierk (27. Mai 2013)

Radon wird unter Umständen einfach kaum mehr im Forum aktiv sein und seinen Web-Support auf Facebook beschränken, das könnte ja auch sein.


----------



## friendo (28. Mai 2013)

Die sind wohl eher bei den Themen aktiv, die sich für sie lohnen. Im 29er Fully Thread wurde heute (für die Korinthenkacker, gestern) noch was von denen gepostet. Also wir scheinbar schon hin und wieder vorbeigeschaut.


----------



## QE2 (28. Mai 2013)

endhirn schrieb:


> Klar kann man alles abstreiten, aber doch unnötig. Falls sich nur paar Kunden melden (wie viele haben denn hier geschrieben, dass ihr Rahmen verzogen ist und wie viele fahren hier ein Slide ED? ) tauscht man die paar Rahmen eben aus.
> Falls sich 30% - 40% der Kunden meldet, dann kann man die Sache eh nicht lange abstreiten.
> 
> Im Gegenteil wird es peinlich wenn hier beispielsweise der Threadstarter rechtlich gegen den Verkäufer vor geht, den Rechtsstreit gewinnt und hier dann auch noch alles postet



Leute über was redet ihr hier. 4-5 Jahre alte Rahmen, die bis jetzt funktionierten, Personen, die ihren Rahmen geschreddert haben, einen Ersatzrahmen günstigst gekauft haben und dem auch wieder einen verpasst haben, Fahrern, die nicht zugelassene Reifenbreiten fahren, Threads die hier schon vor 3 Jahren drin waren, wenn man zurückblättert. 
Möchtegerneadvokaten, die Gewährleistung und Garantie nicht unterscheiden können und vor allem, die Probleme in der Öffentlichkeit einseitig breit treten und es nicht mit den Betreffenden klären und hier das Forum zu spammen, dabei primitivst und aggressiv den Hersteller beschimpfen und sich dann wundern, dass der nicht auf die Diskussion auf so einer Plattform hier eingeht.


----------



## ofi (28. Mai 2013)

QE2 schrieb:


> Leute über was redet ihr hier. 4-5 Jahre alte Rahmen, die bis jetzt funktionierten, Personen, die ihren Rahmen geschreddert haben, einen Ersatzrahmen günstigst gekauft haben und dem auch wieder einen verpasst haben, Fahrern, die nicht zugelassene Reifenbreiten fahren, Threads die hier schon vor 3 Jahren drin waren, wenn man zurückblättert.
> Möchtegerneadvokaten, die Gewährleistung und Garantie nicht unterscheiden können und vor allem, die Probleme in der Öffentlichkeit einseitig breit treten und es nicht mit den Betreffenden klären und hier das Forum zu spammen, dabei primitivst und aggressiv den Hersteller beschimpfen und sich dann wundern, dass der nicht auf die Diskussion auf so einer Plattform hier eingeht.




Da scheint sich ja zumindest mal wieder ein getarnter Radon-Mitarbeiter an der Diskussion zu beteiligen... 
QE2 = Wipjes ???


----------



## QE2 (28. Mai 2013)

ofi schrieb:


> Da scheint sich ja zumindest mal wieder ein getarnter Radon-Mitarbeiter an der Diskussion zu beteiligen...
> QE2 = Wipjes ???



Klar wer hier nicht auf dein Niveau absinkt ist Mitarbeiter


----------



## friendo (28. Mai 2013)

QE2 schrieb:


> Leute über was redet ihr hier. 4-5 Jahre alte Rahmen, die bis jetzt funktionierten, Personen, die ihren Rahmen geschreddert haben, einen Ersatzrahmen günstigst gekauft haben und dem auch wieder einen verpasst haben, Fahrern, die nicht zugelassene Reifenbreiten fahren, Threads die hier schon vor 3 Jahren drin waren, wenn man zurückblättert.
> Möchtegerneadvokaten, die Gewährleistung und Garantie nicht unterscheiden können und vor allem, die Probleme in der Öffentlichkeit einseitig breit treten und es nicht mit den Betreffenden klären und hier das Forum zu spammen, dabei primitivst und aggressiv den Hersteller beschimpfen und sich dann wundern, dass der nicht auf die Diskussion auf so einer Plattform hier eingeht.



Haha. Witzbolt. Wir reden hier von Rahmen, die noch keine 2 Jahre alt sind. Dass die trotz des Schleifens
noch funktionieren, ist auch klar. Rahmen mit 'nem Riss im Rohr kann genauso funktionieren. Mangel bleibt 
dennoch Mangel.

Und wenn dir das Thema nicht gefällt, dann hör auf gegen andere User zu hetzen und spam woanders weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## friendo (28. Mai 2013)

QE2 schrieb:


> Klar wer hier nicht auf dein Niveau absinkt ist Mitarbeiter



Also bei dem schwachsinnigen Kommentar ist die Vermutung echt riesig, dass du ein Mitarbeiter bist.
Sieht man auch im "Erfahrungen mit H&S" Thread, wie du den Laden anpreist.


----------



## tane (28. Mai 2013)

"...nicht zugelassene reifenbreiten..."
ein fa 2,4 am slide ed (ENDURO) "nicht zugelassen"...
aha!
(langsam beginnts mir leid zu tun, daß ich das rad nicht gleich nach erhalt wieder eingepackt & zurückgeschickt hab...)

nebenbei: die serienmässigen ("zugelassenen") hans dampf in 2,35 haben auch nicht DIE reifenfreiheit...

"möchtegernadvokaten" les ich erst jetzt....na wartet: beim nächsten schaden "unter gewährleistung" (ich weiß sehr wohl den unterschied zw. gewährl. & garantie!) gehts direkt zum rechtsanwalt. mein rad war 6 monate des ersten jahres nicht fahrbereit & jetzt muß ich mir sowas sagen lassen!


----------



## PhilippEttner (24. März 2016)

Hey, bei mir schleicht sich das gleiche Problem an, an der linken Seite geht's ans Material....
Ich habe mal HS geschrieben, mit der Bitte um eine neue Schwinge. Hab auch kein Problem damit wenn diese nach 4 Jahren etwas kostet, aber ich hoffe mal, dass ich auch eine bekomme, wäre ja der Hammer wenn das Rad nach vier Jahren Schrott ist.
Was hattet ihr für Erfahrungen, Schwinge ersetzt oder Rad entsorgt?
Ich habe noch ein Foto vom neuen Rad als ich es auspackte und könnte Wetten das ich 2.4FA drauf hatte, denn diesen habe ich seither noch im Keller liegen.


----------



## Keks_nascher (24. März 2016)

Wenn du Pech hast gibts für den Rahmen gar keine Ersatzteile mehr.


----------



## Derivator22 (24. März 2016)

Ich hab direkt von Anfang an farblich passendes Isolierband fett um die entsprechenden Rahmenteile gewickelt. Seitdem (~4000km mit 2,35ern) ist der Reifen noch nicht durch das Band gewandert/ sich durch gefressen...


----------



## PhilippEttner (24. März 2016)

So, im Keller geschaut, da liegt noch der alte FA 2.4 welchen ich damals runtergeworfen hab...
Macht mir keine Angst, das Rad ist bis auf das in einem Top Zustand, grad noch Geld für den Gabel/Dämpferservice investiert.
Dann werde ich mir mal ganz rasch nen HighRollerII in 2.3 zulegen, um nicht noch mehr Schaden anzurichten


----------



## PhilippEttner (24. März 2016)

und hier noch zwei Bilder...


----------

